# 13TH ANNUAL SOCIOS CAR SHOW MAY 24,2015



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*








*


----------



## kilwar (Jul 29, 2011)

Gonna be a great time! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> *
> View attachment 1548481
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Count us in We will call you guys for a spot. *Krazy Kutting *from Arizona


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

kilwar said:


> Gonna be a great time! :thumbsup:





Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup:





GUS 650 said:


> TTT





djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT





mandoemex said:


> Count us in We will call you guys for a spot. *Krazy Kutting *from Arizona



:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Toe jam eating contest gonna be jumping off....get ready ladies.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

over 600 entries last year check it out in the April issue


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*$20 for bikes, pedal cars and strollers *

hope you guys can make it to our 13th annual car show here are the categories for bikes ..
12'' bike all together
16'' street,mild and full
20'' street,mild and full
26'' all together
3 wheelers street
3 wheelers custom
pedal cars....
entry will be $20 for bikes and pedal cars


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Looking forward to the 13th Annual SOCIOS Car Show. 
This year we extended the 90's and 2000's categories as well added some FORD categories. This will be another exciting year! :yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bejeweled_65 said:


> Looking forward to the 13th Annual SOCIOS Car Show.
> This year we extended the 90's and 2000's categories as well added some FORD categories. This will be another exciting year! :yes:



It's gonna be off the hook. Socios adding categories, and I'm adding a few things myself for the first time at this show. Don't miss out.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's gonna be off the hook. Socios adding categories, and I'm adding a few things myself for the first time at this show. Don't miss out.



:thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Tue bump


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

hopefully I'll have the fliers for our show at the Streetlow car show


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down again at the Socios Show my brothers.....it's going down.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Flash drives will be available...


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:+1:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's going down again at the Socios Show my brothers.....it's going down.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gonna be good. I'll have flash drives available. 1,400 jams for $50.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

good seeing you and the family Cholo Dj :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


> good seeing you and the family Cholo Dj :thumbsup:




Gracias my brother....looking forward to this next Socios show.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

exotic rider said:


> :thumbsup:





djmikethecholodj said:


> Gracias my brother....looking forward to this next Socios show.


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


Toe jam eating contest.........gonna be looking for couples to come out for this one.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT
> 
> 
> Toe jam eating contest.........gonna be looking for couples to come out for this one.




Anybody down for this one??? Nice cash price for eating your old ladies toe jam.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


RELENTLESS C.C. said:


>


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

Good Intentions Will b In The Casa.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

*WE WILL HAVE GREAT DEALS ON AIR RIDE KITS AND PARTS*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll have flash drives available at my booth. Stop by early because I usually sell out.....1,400 jams for $50


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*CARNALES UNIDOS*
 LOWRIDER SANCTIONED CAR SHOW 
*Sunday August 16th, 2015*__.
__At The Kern County Fairgrounds, Located In *Bakersfield California

*This Year We Will Have *Two Buildings and Plenty of Outdoor Space*.
 Roll in Will Be Saturday the 15th and early Sunday Morning the 16th.
_* 
*_More Information Coming Soon........ 
_





















_With W.C Performing On Stage....
_


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

:sunglasses:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

MAKE SURE TO STOP BY THE IMPALAS MAGAZINE BOOTH @ THE SOCIOS SHOW THIS SUNDAY WILL BE THE LAST DAY TO PRE-REG FOR THE STOCKTON SUPER SHOW...


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down this Sunday........


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL (Nov 26, 2014)

Make sure to stop by the booth we will have chrome and engraved knockoffs available, knockoff tools, cleaners and other wire wheel accessories.


----------



## superlow1 (May 27, 2008)

Great show as usual had a blast thanks!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

THX TO ALL THE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, VENDORS, SPONSORS, DJ'S AND SPECTATORS WITH OUT YOU ALL THERE IS NO SHOW. HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS AND HOPE EVERYONE MADE IT HOME SAFE. :thumbsup:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:sunglasses:


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

Any pictures from the show?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

all in facebook


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> all in facebook


I heard that u guys had a great show congratulations on u guys show.
were in facebook are the pictures at?


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

Imperials had a great time see you next year ..


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> all in facebook


LINK????:dunno:


----------



## kilwar (Jul 29, 2011)

exotic rider said:


> LINK????:dunno:


Here's one https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.841719275902085.1073741838.141253925948627


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

Ford categories? Damn I might have to go now


----------

